# Howdy!



## standup (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey everyone,
My name is Zach. I'm going to be a senior in high school in beautiful Seattle, WA. I've run sound since my freshman year, just got into lights this last school year and will be a resident theater tech at school. I just stumbled onto this site one day and am looking forward to being apart of this community.


----------



## chausman (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the Booth! I'm sure you'll find CB a great resource!

Since he introduced me, I'll introduce him, the "infamous" () Gafftaper was a High School teacher, and now Community College Technical Director in Seattle, WA!

Hurray, another Washingtonian on CB! And, another member in the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## emac (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to the booth! 

Another PNW member! Wow it really is exploding


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Zach welcome to the Booth! There's an amazing amount of information here, jump in and start using the search function you'll be amazed at what you find. Don't miss the Wiki, it's full of good stuff too. I'm out in the North end. Let me know if you need any local help. You don't go to Terrace do you? 

"Infamous"? I'm not that bad am I?


----------



## standup (Jul 25, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Zach welcome to the Booth! There's an amazing amount of information here, jump in and start using the search function you'll be amazed at what you find. Don't miss the Wiki, it's full of good stuff too. I'm out in the North end. Let me know if you need any local help. You don't go to Terrace do you?
> 
> "Infamous"? I'm not that bad am I?


 
I'm at Ballard High. The auditorium is getting a brand new sound system so I can guarentee I'll have at least a million questions. 

I've also been asked to write a guide to getting started setting up and running sound in our auditorium. It'd be awesome if you could take a look at it if you have the time. 
Here it is
Here is the CB thread I started asking for advice aswell.

Thanks!


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome to the board. I will leave the body of your sound manual to guys with better sound knowledge than me but when I skimmed it I didn't see a very important part, powering up the system and powering down. It may have been there, I didn't read it word for word.


----------



## standup (Aug 1, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Welcome to the board. I will leave the body of your sound manual to guys with better sound knowledge than me but when I skimmed it I didn't see a very important part, powering up the system and powering down. It may have been there, I didn't read it word for word.


 
I haven't put it in yet. The sound system wasn't done the last time I went in so I haven't had time to figure anything out yet. That will definately be in there though.


----------

